# Windshield Wiper Motor



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I just got a quote from the dealer to repair my windshield wiper motor for $304. Has anybody done the install themself, if so how hard is it?


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

my windshield wiper motor siezed, and I replaced mine myself. the part was 94 dollars at carquest, with no core. It is pretty basic. all you do is, there is a wire clip harness to it, disconnect that, then there are 4 bolts holding it on. take those off, then you will have to remove that rubber hood seal where that plastic grill is underneath the wipers, then you need to pop off the little caps at the base of the wiper arms, then unbolt the wiper arms. take the wiper arms off. then remove all of those little plastic rivits from the plastic grill that covers all of the wiper linkages, then remove that plastic grill cover thing. then there is 1 bolt where the motor connects to the linkages, just disconnect it and reinstall everything. Im almost positive you could do it. It probably took me 2 hours. just look under the hood its on the passnegerside upper part of the firewall. you might also have to remove a couple bolts(to move these little pipe things that are near the wiper motor) to get the motor to slide it out. any questions just email me at [email protected] or post back on here whichever.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

very easy to replace do it yourself. i think i paid like 65 for my motor


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks guys.

I found a used one at a local junkyard for 35. If I have any problems I'll post again.


----------

